# pike/muskie bucktail



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Double #8 Colorado blades by Peerless Predator
6 8mm hematite beads painted together in vinyl paint
1 5/0 treble that I bucktailed.

I know, my spinners aren't sexy like the crankbaits...but they work!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks good should put a fish in the boat.


----------

